# Bowhunting Clips



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Here some small bowhunting clips of mine.
Hope you like them?

Kudu:





Gemsbok:





Jackal:





Warthog:





Springbok:





Ostrich:





Horrido und Waidmannsheil

Frank


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Those jackal are amazing! Excellent clips. Great quality, and very well put together.


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Matatazela said:


> Those jackal are amazing! Excellent clips. Great quality, and very well put together.


Thank you very much, James
I appreciate.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Great videos Frank !!! Congrats to this fine successes.
Our next hunt we must do together old Boet.


----------



## Dschingis (Feb 18, 2005)

Frank,

congratulations to the successful videos and the succesfull hunts. 

Have a nice day,
Armin


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

That is awesome Frank! Congrats!


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks guys for the kind words.
I appreciate very much.


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Excellent video clips!!! What camera did you use?


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Drenalinjunkie8 said:


> Excellent video clips!!! What camera did you use?



Thanks Simon,
I had two cameras in use - Sony Mini DV and a Samsung Mini DV.
At interesting spots I placed one cam as steady cam and let it just ran.
Funny thing one time was that a black bustard checked out the steady cam before he went by.


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Video clips*

Excellent !!


----------



## Arrow_slinger43 (May 16, 2007)

Awesome, i'm jealous because i want to go to africa so bad. I think my favorite was the jackal.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Frank,

Well done.

The video's are very good quality.


Congrats on a very nice hunt.

Gerhard


----------



## husky (Nov 12, 2007)

*Good shot!!*

All your clips are magnificent!! Espesially the springbuck, not even 2yrds to expiary. It almost felt as if i was there!!
What bow dit you use and how many yrds? 
Congrats!
George.


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

husky said:


> All your clips are magnificent!! Espesially the springbuck, not even 2yrds to expiary. It almost felt as if i was there!!
> What bow dit you use and how many yrds?
> Congrats!
> George.


Thanks George,
It really was amazing.
I used the Liberty I bow set at 82# (xxx.libertyarchery.com)
Arrow was a Carbon Express Rebel with weight tube and a G5 Tekan II broadhead.
Total arrow weight was 662 grain (arrow speed was 250 fps)
Distance was 31 meters or 34 yards
Ok, the set up was a little bit oversized for the springbuck
but I was also bowhunting on Blue Wildebeest
(or an Eland but they did not appear respectively disappeared because stalking a herd was not that easy)


----------

